# lpadmin deprecated



## Mike4444 (6 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'utilise la commande lpadmin pour installer, à distance avec Apple Remote Desktop, des imprimantes sur plusieurs mac simultanément.
Sous Catalina, le message désormais est :
"lpadmin: Printer drivers are deprecated and will stop working in a future version of CUPS."

Ma question : quelle commande remplacera à l'avenir lpadmin ?


----------



## docmib (12 Janvier 2022)

Même question ici et j'ai pas encore trouvé à part utiliser les pilotes génériques mais on a pas toutes les options des imprimantes du coup... Genre:

lpadmin -p ADRESSEIP -D "NOMDELIMPRIMANTE" -E -v ipp://ADRESSEIP -m everywhere


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2022)

lpadmin(8)


----------

